# Vicbrew 09



## Kleiny (18/9/09)

Last day for VICBREW entries tomorrow the 19th of Sept.

VICBREW website

as i cant find an 09 thread here it is. Do all your gloating and crying about results here

Kleiny


----------



## Fourstar (18/9/09)

Hahhaa, good work. How many entries do you have? I went all out and pumped in 5. Still weighing up wether or not i should make a last ditch effort and enter my TTL clone and/or my cream ale for giggles. will have to run it down to Greensy tomorrow if so! Considering im doing the BJCP course that Chris has organised, if i have to judge i will be limiting myself! :S Haha! I think im going to attend this one for sure, too much pussy footing around and other commitments, i think i should just lock it in. Considering im a stones throw, its stupid i dont!

Cheers!


----------



## Kleiny (18/9/09)

Fourstar said:


> Hahhaa, good work. How many entries do you have?


 10 beers this year would have been 12 if the kids hadnt knocked the tap off of my fermenter last week (30L on the floor  )

anyway i will catch you at the BJCP course 4*

Kleiny


----------



## Fourstar (18/9/09)

Kleiny said:


> 10 beers this year would have been 12 if the kids hadnt knocked the tap off of my fermenter last week (30L on the floor  )
> 
> anyway i will catch you at the BJCP course 4*
> 
> Kleiny



Shitzen! I thaught i was going OTT! Maybe i will enter My Cream Ale and TTL clone and HH ESB clone! haha! 

:icon_offtopic: 
BTW, did you end up brewing it? I'd have to say its a little bit sweeter than HH, not to mention the EKG for dryhop is completly wrong (i knew that it was i but i wanted something english for fun.) Turns out the Dry hop has killed the citrus prior to the dry  tis almost its own beer but its still quaffble. Doing again i'd do a big hit of Cascade or Centennial Me thinks!


----------



## Thirsty Boy (18/9/09)

I'm dropping 7 off tomorrow - would have been more but the 2 per category- 1 per style limitation stymied me. I have about 4 or 5 that needed to go in the specialty beers section.


----------



## Fourstar (18/9/09)

Thirsty Boy said:


> I have about 4 or 5 that needed to go in the specialty beers section.



looks like i have some competition! 

Its offical, if i wakeup minus a hangover im bottling my cream ale and entering it. make that 6 for VICbrew. i feel like Jamil and Tasty proir to the NHC! hehehe


----------



## BrenosBrews (20/9/09)

Got 4 in this year. Hopefully do a bit better than last years solo entry.


----------



## Pennywise (20/9/09)

I have one in, this'll be my first comp so not really expecting much. Just for a bit of feedback really


----------



## Maple (20/9/09)

Fourstar said:


> looks like i have some competition!
> 
> i feel like Jamil and Tasty proir to the NHC! hehehe


Pretty arrogant statement to a make. good luck with backing it up. 

me, I'm just hoping not to come in last, but really don't care either way.


----------



## fraser_john (20/9/09)

Kleiny said:


> 10 beers this year would have been 12 if the kids hadnt knocked the tap off of my fermenter last week (30L on the floor  )
> 
> anyway i will catch you at the BJCP course 4*
> 
> Kleiny



Fark, 10 beers Kleiny, good job! Just 5 for me.


----------



## Fents (20/9/09)

Fourstar said:


> looks like i have some competition!



get that mash paddle out of your ass mate.


----------



## Kleiny (20/9/09)

I dropped mine off at GG the other day and there is heaps of beers their, i dont know if they all belonged to one person but there was a box with about 16 bottles in it (big bottles so not 2 per entry).

10 is not that many i just think $6 is a good price to get qualified feedback on my beers.

Kleiny


----------



## Thirsty Boy (20/9/09)

good lord - you guys feeling OK?

I'm pretty sure that  emoticon means that the statement isn't meant to be taken seriously/literally and implies a bit of intended humour??

I laughed - I'm pretty sure thats what was meant to happen


And I'll kick his Abbotsford living ass anyway - so it doesn't really matter


----------



## Fourstar (20/9/09)

Maple said:


> Pretty arrogant statement to a make. good luck with backing it up.
> me, I'm just hoping not to come in last, but really don't care either way.





Fents said:


> get that mash paddle out of your ass mate.



Yikes! All i meant by that statement was i have a beer in the specialty category like Thirsty! I didnt intend for it to be interpreted how it was, but i can see how it could be. :unsure: Other than that, maybe everyones on their rag over this sensitive little topic.... Cranberry Juice anyone? :lol: 

As for the Jamil comment, it was directed at the amount of entries that guy usually has.... 20+?!? I thaught i was pushing the OTT quota with my 5, obviously Kleiny has outdone himself (and his wallet) for Vicbrew!



Thirsty Boy said:


> good lord - you guys feeling OK?
> I'm pretty sure that  emoticon means that the statement isn't meant to be taken seriously/literally and implies a bit of intended humour??
> I laughed - I'm pretty sure thats what was meant to happen
> And I'll kick his Abbotsford living ass anyway - so it doesn't really matter



I'm sure you will Thirsty, i'm sure you will  (so things are not taken serioulsy). After all, i only live in this god forsaken place. I get to smell your handywork when the wind blows westward.


----------



## Cocko (20/9/09)

Fents said:


> get that mash paddle out of your ass mate.



:lol: :lol:


----------



## Fourstar (21/9/09)

Cocko said:


> :lol: :lol:



It goes in easily when its with the grain, but the splinters are a problem on the way out! h34r:


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/9/09)

Fourstar said:


> It goes in easily



Now "there's" a relevant admission. h34r: 

Warren -


----------



## Fourstar (21/9/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Now "there's" a relevant admission. h34r:
> Warren -



Didn't really think that one through did i... <_< 

:lol:


----------



## devo (21/9/09)

bugger...I was away over the weekend and missed the cut off for this.


----------



## drsmurto (21/9/09)

> It goes in easily when its with the grain, but the splinters are a problem on the way out!





devo said:


> *bugger*...<snip>


 
:lol: 

yes, i am amused easily......

EDIT - wrong quote.....


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/9/09)

Fourstar said:


> Didn't really think that one through did i...
> 
> :lol:



Yes fourstar maybe too much information. :blink: 




devo said:


> bugger...I was away over the weekend and missed the cut off for this.



Same here devo I forgot myself. <_< I was sorely tempted to enter the Flanders Red Ale for a bit of feedback. Not to worry.

Warren -


----------



## HoppingMad (21/9/09)

Got one in. My first ever entry in any comp. A little nervous and don't think it will do amazing as have only started on AG this year, but will be good to get a judging appraisal of the effort.

Fingers crossed!  

Hopper.


----------



## Hutch (21/9/09)

I managed to scrounge 6 entries this year, again mainly after the edumacated appraisal - a small price to pay for impartial feedback (and potential warm fuzzy feeling if any score well  ). 

Will be lending a hand as a steward this time, so might see some familiar faces there next weekend.
Hutch.


----------



## hazard (21/9/09)

I've never entered a comp before, but now I've done 3 AG I've put in a bottle of each and would be interested to see what feedback I get. Unfortunatley I will be in Perth during the event so can't get down to Southbank to check out the proceedings.

Hazard


----------



## brettprevans (21/9/09)

too sick to get my entries to Maple to submit for me 

oh well next comp....


----------



## HoppingMad (5/10/09)

When do we get results announced?!!!  

Soon I hope!


----------



## hoppinmad (5/10/09)

HoppingMad said:


> When do we get results announced?!!!
> 
> Soon I hope!



Results were announced last night at the comp... i was hoping someone would get on here and post some results, but alas. Anyway I spoke with Mark Hibberd last and he said he'll be putting the results on the web site today. Good luck!


----------



## Pennywise (5/10/09)

For a second there I thought you were relpying to yourself HM, didn't realise till I noticed the avaters were different :lol: .


----------



## hoppinmad (5/10/09)

HoppingMad said:


> When do we get results announced?!!!
> 
> Soon I hope!




Just got them. 6th, 9th and 11th for my entries.... could have been worse i suppose! 

View attachment FullResultsVicBrew2009_v1.doc


----------



## Leigh (5/10/09)

Well done to all who entered. Recognise a few names in the placings from here, so extra congrats to them!


----------



## HoppingMad (5/10/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> For a second there I thought you were relpying to yourself HM, didn't realise till I noticed the avaters were different :lol: .



Haha! Yeah, mines the big beer, his is the big kahunas so yeah bit of a diff! Classic!

Thanks for the results Hoppin, I came pretty much middle of field with my APA but I'm happy with my maiden voyage - looks like some experienced names on that list. Will have to check the notes when they come back but suspect maybe not enough big hop for the judges and their strict criteria. Next time I'm entering in some less hotly contested categories too - should have entered my Belgian Strong and Stout I had damnit!  Oh well, the trophies will have to wait!

Hopper.


----------



## Kleiny (5/10/09)

=3 for Trad Bock but 4th on countback (  )
6th Oatmeal stout
6th Brown Porter
9th Xmas swap Munich Helles

And then a heap of crap beers.


----------



## Pennywise (5/10/09)

Bugger, didn't do well at all, didn't come last though so that's a plus. Spose can't ask too much of myself being my first comp. Do they send out feedback with these things or what, would be good to know where I can improve (unless it's everywhere, in which case I don't wanna know :lol: :lol: ). Well done to those who done well :icon_cheers:


----------



## Maple (5/10/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Bugger, didn't do well at all, didn't come last though so that's a plus. Spose can't ask too much of myself being my first comp. Do they send out feedback with these things or what, would be good to know where I can improve (unless it's everywhere, in which case I don't wanna know :lol: :lol: ). Well done to those who done well :icon_cheers:


HB79, you will get your judging sheets back which will have the scores and observations. you should be able to key into what areas are stong and what needs improvement based on that. For me, it looks like I'll be pulling the brewery apart, and total re-do....


----------



## Pennywise (5/10/09)

Yeah from the score I got looks like I'll be doing the same, at least there's only one way to move from here, up up and away.


----------



## sam (5/10/09)

An easy way to boost a score is make sure the beer fits the style guidelines- it can be a great beer but score poorly due to not fitting the requirements. This seems to happen quite a bit, and it's a fairly easy fix.


----------



## Fourstar (5/10/09)

Maple said:


> For me, it looks like I'll be pulling the brewery apart, and total re-do....



 !!! The Rye went ok didn't it? (From memory). I have a sneaky feeling about the 'diacetyl' RIS. "It was a decent beer" i noted on the judging sheet, just everything was masked by diacetyl. Atleast diacetyl is a yeast issue... unless its a slow bacteria related problem you have  . If thats the case and you see a trend with your scoresheets Maple. I feel for ya!

As for my Sweet Stout that got 3rd at Stout Extravaganza, im keen to see the judging sheet on this one, its around 20 points worse off in VICBREW. My old workmate got 1st with his Oatmeal. The same beer he entered came dead last in the Extravaganza.... Shows what a dodgy bottle does to your entries!

Biggups to all the winners and palcegetters! Bring on the Nationals. VIC is going to be out in full force!


----------



## Hutch (5/10/09)

sam said:


> An easy way to boost a score is make sure the beer fits the style guidelines- it can be a great beer but score poorly due to not fitting the requirements. This seems to happen quite a bit, and it's a fairly easy fix.


Very true. It's surprising how many beers in a category don't fit the style guidlines, yet are very good beers in their own right. Idealy, the judges should give this feedback to the brewer, letting the brewer know what they've done well, and what they need improve to better fit the style.


----------



## HoppingMad (5/10/09)

sam said:


> An easy way to boost a score is make sure the beer fits the style guidelines- it can be a great beer but score poorly due to not fitting the requirements. This seems to happen quite a bit, and it's a fairly easy fix.



Seems like a good point. Think that's why my APA probably slipped down the rank. Wouldn't have had that fresh resiny hop judges would expect in the style due to the cellaring on my beer (more than 6 mths). 

Next year I'm studying the style guidelines like crazy to make sure I make my entry fit! And maybe entering more than one beer across a few categories might improve my chances too.  (Slaps hand to forehead - D'oh!).

Hopper.


----------



## Maple (5/10/09)

HoppingMad said:


> Seems like a good point. Think that's why my APA probably slipped down the rank. Wouldn't have had that fresh resiny hop judges would expect in the style due to the cellaring on my beer (more than 6 mths).
> 
> Next year I'm studying the style guidelines like crazy to make sure I make my entry fit! And maybe entering more than one beer across a few categories might improve my chances too.  (Slaps hand to forehead - D'oh!).
> 
> Hopper.


Make sure you read the Aust guidlines. Not all are BJCP styles, look at the guidlines for what you are brewing for...

btw, Well done hutch!


----------



## Hutch (5/10/09)

Maple said:


> Make sure you read the Aust guidlines. Not all are BJCP styles, look at the guidlines for what you are brewing for...
> 
> btw, Well done hutch!


Cheers Maple - Payment on its way mate


----------



## haysie (5/10/09)

It was a great comp, great beers and great people. 
Go Vic`s!!!

Go Vic`s


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (5/10/09)

haysie said:


> It was a great comp, great beers and great people.
> Go Vic`s!!!
> 
> Go Vic`s




Well done Haysie on your two places. :beerbang: 

All the best for the nationals! (and to all the other place getters)


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (5/10/09)

Kleiny said:


> =3 for Trad Bock but 4th on countback (  )
> 6th Oatmeal stout
> 6th Brown Porter
> 9th Xmas swap Munich Helles
> ...




Thats some pretty respectable places Klieny. 

Was that the same bock that you brewed for the caseswap by any chance?

Anyway much better than my doppelbock that was curiously judged as a strong pale lager and placed last.


----------



## Kleiny (5/10/09)

Chris Taylor said:


> Was that the same bock that you brewed for the caseswap by any chance?



Thats the one so those in the vic swap now what it tastes like.


----------



## boybrewer (5/10/09)

Well done to all those who entered I don't know who got what cause I only know most of you guys by your ID's . I have the full results if anyone would like .

View attachment FullResultsVicBrew2009_v1.pdf



Cheers 
Mike (BB)


P.S. That is me 2nd place in the Brown Ale category my one and only entry .


----------



## Hutch (6/10/09)

Kleiny said:


> Thats the one so those in the vic swap now what it tastes like.


Glad it scored well for you Kleiny - and deservedly so.

My Cal common did OK too (4th). Really keen to see the score sheets for that one.
Interstingly, I entered the Green Bullet SMASH we cubed on swap day, and scored 1st as an Aussie premium Lager!!! 
Cheers to those who helped make it (especially Berdingo for fixing a stuck sparge with nothing but glad-wrap and courage). :lol:


----------



## Thirsty Boy (6/10/09)

That's nice work Hutch,

first in Pale Lager and Pale ale. Tough categories to win.

top stuff by Robin and John and all the other place getters as well

TB


----------



## Stubbie (6/10/09)

Well, you could knock me down with a feather. First ever comp and I snag a 1st in the Amber and Dark Lager category. :blink: 

I made that schwarzbier in the days before I'd obtained some 'proper' brewing equipment and had little choice but to brew in the kitchen. Heated my brewing water in two pots above the kitchen stove; mashed in a leaky 26L esky; collected all the wort in a 30L fermenter to ensure a uniform SG before dividing and carrying out a crazy three-way boil, which eventually stepped down to a two-way boil once evaporation reduced the overall wort volume, and; chilled by dunking the said pots in baths of water and ice, one in the kitchen sink, one in the laundry trough. Looking back, it was madness and no wonder Mrs Stubbie couldn't wait for my brewing to progress outdoors. But just goes to show you don't need fancy equipment to make a reasonable beer.

Looking forward to the feedback on my other beers made using 'proper' equipment. Now, there's some irony........

Stubbie


----------



## therook (6/10/09)

Hutch said:


> Glad it scored well for you Kleiny - and deservedly so.
> 
> My Cal common did OK too (4th). Really keen to see the score sheets for that one.
> Interstingly, I entered the Green Bullet SMASH we cubed on swap day, and scored 1st as an Aussie premium Lager!!!
> Cheers to those who helped make it (especially Berdingo for fixing a stuck sparge with nothing but glad-wrap and courage). :lol:




Top work Hutchy.....

What a great week for you

Beer winning prizes and the MIGHTY CATERS 

Rook


----------



## Fourstar (6/10/09)

therook said:


> What a great week for you
> Beer winning prizes and *the MIGHTY CATERS*



Say no more Rooky! :wub: 

Speaking of Rooky! i won a few pennies off him for the 1st goal... paying 26 bucks!


----------



## manticle (6/10/09)

Stubbie said:


> Well, you could knock me down with a feather. First ever comp and I snag a 1st in the Amber and Dark Lager category. :blink:
> 
> I made that schwarzbier in the days before I'd obtained some 'proper' brewing equipment and had little choice but to brew in the kitchen. Heated my brewing water in two pots above the kitchen stove; mashed in a leaky 26L esky; collected all the wort in a 30L fermenter to ensure a uniform SG before dividing and carrying out a crazy three-way boil, which eventually stepped down to a two-way boil once evaporation reduced the overall wort volume, and; chilled by dunking the said pots in baths of water and ice, one in the kitchen sink, one in the laundry trough. Looking back, it was madness and no wonder Mrs Stubbie couldn't wait for my brewing to progress outdoors. But just goes to show you don't need fancy equipment to make a reasonable beer.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you've been brewing at my place.


----------



## Hutch (6/10/09)

therook said:


> Beer winning prizes and the MIGHTY CATERS
> 
> Rook



Doesn't get much better Rooky! 
...both unexpected results to be perfectly honest  

I thouroughly enjoyed participating as both Steward and judge, and would encourage others to do so in future comps. You learn a hell of a lot getting involved in judging, and you get to taste some superb beers along the way!!!

Well done to the organising committee. 400+ beers over 2 days is no mean feat. :icon_cheers:


----------



## hazard (6/10/09)

Wow, I entered just to get some feedback - my first AG and my first comp, and I jagged a 3rd in the stout category! Clearly just good luck, my other entries (my 2nd and 3rd AG brews) got 15th (in English Bitter) and 30th (in pale ale).

Well there's no doubt that I've learned a hell of a lot from this forum, the responses to many of the questions I've posted here have helped me enormously - thanks to all at the AHB forum!


----------

